# Finally got to bring her home!



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

I'm awfully fond of her already. 

Anybody have a recommendation for a crop? I'll go through and re-read some crop threads, but I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If I had her I wouldnt crop her ears. She has nice ears for her face. (Im usually a huge promoter of cropping)


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think her face wouldn't look good with a crop. Maybe it's her muzzle that makes me think they? Not sure but yea I wouldn't do it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dusty Shotgun (Apr 29, 2013)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

I like a short to show with no bell. That's what i had gotten on my pup


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

I tend to have a preference towards between short/show, with no bell, as well. However, I cannot fully decide. My wonderful vet here will be calling me tomorrow and we will, at the very least, have a consultation. Asked about price, it would be 90 for surgery, meds/aftercare.. I figure I'll weigh all my options before going through with anything. Though, she's almost out of the age limit, so whatever I choose to do, needs to be decided quite soon. 

I do appreciate all opinions! 

Also, We have not decided on a name. Previous owner called her Jeris, and said she knows her name. However, I've tried calling her Jeris all day, and I guess it's not clicking with her. Any name suggestions would be helpful as well


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

$90 for an ear crop is unbelievablely cheap. I paid $500 for flexs crop and have never heard of a vet cropping for under $200. (Unless doing a package deal for a whole litter of pups)


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> $90 for an ear crop is unbelievablely cheap. I paid $500 for flexs crop and have never heard of a vet cropping for under $200. (Unless doing a package deal for a whole litter of pups)


My vet does ear crops $70 for the consultation and an additional $130 at the actually surgery. So yea that's super cheap!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Cute lil pup i wouldnt crop her ears they give her personality.


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

I have seen what alot of you pay, and I thought it was extremely cheap too. I called multiple vets around here and all are very similar. Then again, I kind of live in BFE, Missouri. All of our vet visits seem on the cheap end, whether it is shots/spay or neuter/ or now cropping.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

She's too cute.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> $90 for an ear crop is unbelievablely cheap. I paid $500 for flexs crop and have never heard of a vet cropping for under $200. (Unless doing a package deal for a whole litter of pups)


Local vet here does cropping for $198 used to be $180
Coupons | Geisert Animal Hospital, phone: (866) 565-7382


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I payed around $330 for my dogs ear crop, and I personally like the shorter crops


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

The shorter the crop to, the easier to take care of and also better chance of the ears standing


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

As for short crop, I read on here that without bell is a but harder to stand up. Would you recommend a bell for a short crop?


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

1-2 inch no bell in my opinion.. find a reputable vet for sure that has experience with the types of crops your interested in


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

where are you located at?


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

Bolivar, Missouri. Our vet has been fantastic with our dachshunds and pits, now. During the consultation I will be asking for pictures of what he has done, just to be sure. Especially because this seems cheap compared to surrounding areas, from what I hear on here. if we go through with it, I'll be one hundred percent sure about it. I don't want to regret it later!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's pretty cool! My husband raced modifieds at the bolivar racetrack. We're from Sarcoxie, Mo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

wow, it has been closed for quite some time. That's neat, though! I love dirt track racin'!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

CourtneyX said:


> wow, it has been closed for quite some time. That's neat, though! I love dirt track racin'!


He does too! He sold his modified when I got pregnant with our daughter but I know he would love to get back in it. He raced at Monett and Springfield raceway ever weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

I used to live in Monett, clear over by the cemetery, across town from the track, and you could hear them every single sunday. We were there most weekends, but if not, you betcha could hear them from our house, lol. I've been to Springfield, and I believe it was Lebanon, that we used to go to - it used to be dirt track, if i recall correctly. That's been quite some time, too. 

My, now, Fiance used to race over at Urbana. Heck, that was our first "date" lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

CourtneyX said:


> I used to live in Monett, clear over by the cemetery, across town from the track, and you could hear them every single sunday. We were there most weekends, but if not, you betcha could hear them from our house, lol. I've been to Springfield, and I believe it was Lebanon, that we used to go to - it used to be dirt track, if i recall correctly. That's been quite some time, too.
> 
> My, now, Fiance used to race over at Urbana. Heck, that was our first "date" lol.


Lol my husband won the big Bmod race in Urbana in 09 $500 to win. It's a small world huh!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

I believe That's when he raced, I wasn't around when that was going on. Very small world!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

lmao my man is from Bolivar as well! we head up there every once in awhile. Im located about 30 min from Springfield right now. Still say us MO folks should have a get together


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I like med to short like my Cheza but next dog I will have less bell done. Cheza can sometimes look like she has a bit of micky mouse ears lol. Cute pups can't wait to watch her? mature. Make sure to post pics after the ears are done.


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

Shewerewolf, I see you are from Clever. I worked there at the end of '11, beginning of '12. Subway, actually, when it first opened. I'm surprised to find people down around here. 

Yes, she's my little girl  Still debating on Ears. Vet had a few surgeries today, didn't get a chance for a consultation, hoping I get a call tomorrow, if not, I'll go ahead and try him again. If it doesn't happen soon, she'll stay natural anyhow. I guess only time will tell  I have a huge preference towards cropped ears, I just love the way it looks. But, I'd love her just the same as she is. 

I actually have another question. She's technically a mutt, I'd say, because she has no papers. However, the other day I was told she looks more like a bully, than a pit. I don't really see it now that I have her. I know there's no true way to tell, because she has no papers, but what are your personal opinions?


----------



## CaillouBaby (Jan 29, 2012)

Without a pedigree there's no way to really tell what she is 100%. Do you have any other pictures of her? And how old is she?


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

Yes, I know, technically she's mutt  No papers. She's lovable and beautiful nonetheless.  I know you guys get tired of those posts. I just thought I'd ask.

Trying to get her used to a leash/collar .. She seems terrified. I've never gotten an older pup. (She is about 15 weeks old), and she knows nothing, and I'd say she's never been on a leash, either.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

She is precious! If I may say, I think that collar is too big for her right now! It's a nice collar so maybe save it for months down the road. That thing covers her whole neck! 

My mother fostered a bully mix that looks very similar to your pup. His name was Snickers and he was a sweet sweet boy. Goodluck!


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

Haha, yes! We just got an even newer one! I bought it before I brought her home so I could have things ready for her. So glad she'll grow into it  I was just trying to get her used to it that day, because she's terrified of collars and leashes


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like a shepard mix


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why would you crop a mutt's ears? I don't get that to be honest. You have no idea what your dogs breed might be so whats the point of cropping a mutt? Like cropping tails on dogs that might be a boxer. Unless you know what you have you don't know if a crop would be right for the dog as it grows. It might look like a pit bull type dog now and turn into a shepherd as it grows and would look weird with cropped ears. I have no problem with people cropping whatever they want its their dog, I just wonder why people do it to dogs who are unknown.

In my state its illegal to crop after 4 months. And some states its 3 months. Make sure you check your state to see if you are already too late if you decide to do it. Keep in mind at this age the ears are going through a wonky stage too so they wont end up how they look now either.


----------



## CourtneyX (May 30, 2013)

I never said I don't know what she is. Her parents are APBT. However, she is not papered, so yes, technically a "Mutt". Only reason I asked what people thought was because I was told she looks like a bully, versus a pit bull. 

I had called our vet, and they said they'd do it. However, I did decide against it. Mainly because I have a toddler, and 3 other dogs, I didn't want to risk them getting played with, or torn during play with the other dogs. So her ears will stay natural.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If the parents were apbt they would have papers. I think its like $20 to register a litter. why doesnt ur pup have papers?


----------

